# Need help to identify lens on a Minolta CLE



## Knipser (May 12, 2013)

I need help to identify what lens is attached to this Minolta CLE.

It's 'long', so I guess It's in the 90mm range
M-Rokkor 90mm or Leica lenses have a different design
Lens cap said 'Olympus', but they don't make M mounts.

Any idea?


----------



## snowbear (May 12, 2013)

Any markings on the front around the glass?


----------



## Knipser (May 12, 2013)

I only got that picture unfortunately.


----------

